# General > General >  Robbery at Thurso Coop

## Mr P Cannop

any one know what happend ??

----------


## changilass

This is purely fishing for gossip so am closing the thread

----------


## golden

Hi Paul,

Look at the following BBC link: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/...ds/6241033.stm

Hope that helps...


PS to the moderator.... What was wrong with Pauls question, considering it's all over BBC and MFR.. Is caithness.org not allowing the caithness public talk about what is happening locally????

----------


## changilass

At the time of the original post it was speculation, that is why I closed the thread.  

Someones relative could have been involved who knew nothing of what was happening.

Your thread is being left as it is now a news story rather than just speculation and any relatives will have been informed.

Hope this clears matters up.

Changi

----------


## concerned resident

Have to agree with you Golden, you can not even ask a question The censorship
is getting silly, no one could help but notice the police cars and taped off area. Now we have to wait for Moray Firth to inform us of what is happening in the County, before the moderator allows it to be in the forum.

----------


## Oddquine

I didn't see the thread in question, but if you remember the furore produced by a helpful road closed warning which went into no detail, it strikes me that admin/mods on here are damned whatever they do!

----------


## golach

> Have to agree with you Golden, you can not even ask a question The Censorship is getting silly, .


IMO this was not censorship, but good forum management. In the past incedents of a similar nature, have upset certain .Orgers as their families or relatives have or had been involved in the said incedents.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> IMO this was not censorship, but good forum management. In the past incedents of a similar nature, have upset certain .Orgers as their families or relatives have or had been involved in the said incedents.


I saw the thread in question and it was justifiably removed. I am not sure if my sister is still working in the mini co-op or not, I am still trying to find out and when I saw the thread it did worry me. Moderators were absolutely correct to pull the thread down, there is no need to make attacks on the actions they took. The moderation and censorship on this forum is very relaxed compared to a lot of others.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> I didn't see the thread in question, but if you remember the furore produced by a helpful road closed warning which went into no detail, it strikes me that admin/mods on here are damned whatever they do!


That thread was not looking for information only trying to alert people of slowed traffic possibilities, I think the thread that was removed was different in that it was asking for info on a police matter, and in that instance false info could be returned.

----------


## j4bberw0ck



----------


## golden

Thanks for the reply changilass,

Sorry if I created a bit of a storm here ( didn't mean to )
Just back to work today ( access to internet ) and I wasn't aware of the " road closed warning furore"

Jeemag - If it helps MFR is saying it was a male staff member that was involved,  hope your sis is ok...

Cheers

----------


## mike

From BBC News

_Two masked men threatened a shop assistant before stealing a four figure sum of money from a Co-op in Thurso. Northern Constabulary said the pair were in their early to mid-20s, 5ft 8" and both about 6ft in height. 
Police said the men were wearing hooded tops and had covered their faces with bandannas during Monday's incident. 
Anyone with information about the incident, which happened between 0630-0650 GMT, is asked to contact police in Thurso on 01847 893222.  
_ _Police said the shop assistant was shaken but not injured.        _

----------


## Mr P Cannop

how come this is aloud on here and i got a warning for my post i did today ??

----------


## rfr10

> how come this is aloud on here and i got a warning for my post i did today ??


lol things do get all confusing on here. I think, since it's not people writing things before anyone had been told and just a link to the BBC website, it should be ok since what the BBC are writing will be fact and not gossip..

----------


## changilass

I would normally answer this as a pm, but as you have chosen to ask on the boards, then I will reply on the boards.

Because this is facts.  

When you posted earlier today you were asking why the police were in the area, despite  the post being closed with a note about fishing for information you insisted on posting it a second time.

Informing someone about a road being close is one thing, fishing for information about a police incident is totally different, at the time of your post relatives may not have been notified and could have led to a lot of stress.

Hope this clears things up.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

was letting folk know that the police was there

----------


## Oddquine

> was letting folk know that the police was there


But of what interest is the police being anywhere to anyone in particular? 

This forum could be filled with posts like that from all over the world if members felt so inclined...and what benefit would it be? 

People usually wait to see why the police were there and what the outcome was  before posting information.............otherwise it is simply gossip.

After all, they might have been getting their break piece!

----------


## gollach

Ha Ha.  Got to laugh at this line




> Northern Constabulary said the pair were in their early to mid-20s, 5ft 8" and both about 6ft in height.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

i had early info i got this morning

----------


## changilass

> any one know what happend ??


 
If you had early information why did you post asking what had happend

----------


## danc1ngwitch

> was letting folk know that the police was there


on ur side have u ever heard the expression outta da same hole wink wink.. x ::   OK now i throw ma arms in the air, shakes head oh no i danna know if ma post is wrong or wot... lol na i aint mockin ( can a thread be closed for that )  an nope nope i didna read da rules .. x ( no harm intended just a laugh )

----------


## Colin Manson

> Have to agree with you Golden, you can not even ask a question The censorship is getting silly, no one could help but notice the police cars and taped off area.


It's not silly when we have to deal with the relatives who have been upset by the gossip that occurs on these types of threads before the facts are known.




> Now we have to wait for Moray Firth to inform us of what is happening in the County, before the moderator allows it to be in the forum.


The moderators are simply following the directions of the administrators, if you think our policies are wrong then feel free to PM me and I'll present your suggestion to the other admins and the moderators. You could also pass on your point of view to a member of the Usergroup and see what they think of your proposal.

It's easy to judge and condemn people for their actions, it seems that we are always guilty until proven innocent...

----------


## Fran

To be honest, i would  like to have known the road was closed at Haster, here on caithness org. i did not have the radio on as I would have heard about the road being closed, but i was on Caithness org.I then had to make a rushed journey to Thurso only to have to turn back at Haster and go the Castletown way. If the info was on here, I would not have arrived late.

----------


## fandango

> From BBC News
> 
> [I][B]Northern Constabulary said the pair were in their early to mid-20s, 5ft 8" and both about 6ft in height. 
> 
> [/SIZE]


aye, easy to spot these two, 5ft 8" and both aboot 6 ft

and this from the BBC.  dont they hire editors ha

----------


## Billy Boy

[quote=Colin Manson;179778]It's not silly when we have to deal with the relatives who have been upset by the gossip that occurs on these types of threads before the facts are known.

couldn't agree more on this, as threads like these can only lead to speculation and gossip and cause needless distress and worry to those concerned and there families :Frown:

----------


## gollach

> To be honest, i would  like to have known the road was closed at Haster, here on caithness org. i did not have the radio on as I would have heard about the road being closed, but i was on Caithness org.I then had to make a rushed journey to Thurso only to have to turn back at Haster and go the Castletown way. If the info was on here, I would not have arrived late.


Take it you will have the car radio on next time, Fran  :Wink:

----------


## mareng

Given that warnings regarding temporary road closures are not too effective (are you really surfing the net, and in particluar - logged on to Caithness.org prior to departing on a journey?) 
.............
and postings about robberies/disturbances or "what's the phone number for.............." on the internet ( bear in mind that the people asking for phone numbers are already admitting to net-access)- all smacks of "posting for the sake of posting" or just plain gossip.

Yes, the worst is....  "heard sirens at Cliff Cottages....... anyone know what happened?"



While I was recently reminded of some people's use of the Caithness.org site as their principal contact with other people - some posts are quite clearly:  "let's have a blether across the fence"

........and don't start me on Pizza toppings!

----------


## mareng

> was letting folk know that the police was there


So why don't you post each day:  "The dayshift police turned up in the police station at 08:00"?

It was a ******* post.

(Please insert whatever word you like, apart from "brilliant")

----------


## George Brims

*threads like these can only lead to speculation and gossip*

But, but, wait a minute! Isn't this a *Caithness* web site? Isn't speculation and gossip compulsory? 

Fumble fumble *looking for winking smilie* oh rats ah cannae find it.

----------


## Fran

Re Mareng's reply, yes sometimes I can be on caithness org. and get a phone call and have to drive somewhere, so off i go. im sure this happens to a lot of orgers. I like to think caithness org has local news as well as everything else.

----------


## Metalattakk

> So why don't you post each day:  "The dayshift police turned up in the police station at 08:00"?


LOL! They'd be an hour late, and maybe that'd be of some concern?

 ::

----------


## calish6

Just thought I would throw fuel into the fire .....

Saw the police at the rieds chippy last night - 2 cars

Just getting their dinner though. Or was it ????

he he

----------


## Torvaig

> To be honest, i would like to have known the road was closed at Haster, here on caithness org. i did not have the radio on as I would have heard about the road being closed, but i was on Caithness org.I then had to make a rushed journey to Thurso only to have to turn back at Haster and go the Castletown way. If the info was on here, I would not have arrived late.


There are dedicated phonelines for traffic news for the travelling public.

From your avatar some people might think you drive an emergency vehicle either as an ambulance technician or paramedic and thus giving the impression that the Scottish Ambulance Service relies on the org to inform their personnel of travel problems when there is an emergency.

This is a very serious inference and one you should retract right here before any harm is done to the reputation of the service.

----------


## Max

Without wanting to upset you Torvaig  I would  be surprised if anyone was of the impression the Scottish Ambulance Service relies on the org for traffic info!

----------


## golach

> Without wanting to upset you Torvaig I would be surprised if anyone was of the impression the Scottish Ambulance Service relies on the org for traffic info!


Im with you on this one Max, Frans avatar does not make a bit of difference to her posts, I dont think it looks like an ambulance  ::

----------


## dozerboy

> You could also pass on your point of view to a member of the Usergroup and see what they think of your proposal.
> 
> ..


is Mr P Cannop not a member of the user group and it was he who started this contraversial thread??

----------


## Piglet

> is Mr P Cannop not a member of the user group and it was he who started this contraversial thread??


Yes dozerboy Mr P Cannop is a member of the user group but Colin Manson was replying to the post made by *concerned resident.*

----------


## dozerboy

> Yes dozerboy Mr P Cannop is a member of the user group but Colin Manson was replying to the post made by *concerned resident.*


Yes, I understand that - just making a little point.

----------


## danc1ngwitch

maybe its not what we say its simply the way we word it .. because if i was to be picky an go through this org maybe there would be ( an i did say MAYBE ) things of pure gossip and speculation,

----------


## Sporran

I am doubly shocked! Shocked that such a robbery took place in Thurso, ma ain hametoon, and shocked at BBC's faux pas, when they reported that 
"...the pair were in their early to mid-20s, 5ft 8" and both about 6ft in height."

----------


## golach

> maybe its not what we say its simply the way we word it .. because if i was to be picky an go through this org maybe there would be ( an i did say MAYBE ) things of pure gossip and speculation,


Thats why the Moderators and the Admin took this action for. They are trying to *stop* gossip and speculation.

----------


## Fluff

> From your avatar some people might think you drive an emergency vehicle either as an ambulance technician or paramedic


i guess that makes me a rabbit (previously a penguin)

----------


## _Ju_

> There are dedicated phonelines for traffic news for the travelling public.
> 
> From your avatar some people might think you drive an emergency vehicle either as an ambulance technician or paramedic and thus giving the impression that the Scottish Ambulance Service relies on the org to inform their personnel of travel problems when there is an emergency.
> 
> This is a very serious inference and one you should retract right here before any harm is done to the reputation of the service.



That would mean I am infering I am a bovine, containing SRM and indeed a threat to public health.....c'mon! Get real.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> There are dedicated phonelines for traffic news for the travelling public.
> 
> From your avatar some people might think you drive an emergency vehicle either as an ambulance technician or paramedic and thus giving the impression that the Scottish Ambulance Service relies on the org to inform their personnel of travel problems when there is an emergency.
> 
> This is a very serious inference and one you should retract right here before any harm is done to the reputation of the service.


How to Win friends and influence people by Torvaig  ::  

Sorry got to laugh at your post its too funny!

----------


## North Rhins

> There are dedicated phonelines for traffic news for the travelling public.
> 
> From your avatar some people might think you drive an emergency vehicle either as an ambulance technician or paramedic and thus giving the impression that the Scottish Ambulance Service relies on the org to inform their personnel of travel problems when there is an emergency.
> 
> This is a very serious inference and one you should retract right here before any harm is done to the reputation of the service.


Dear Lord please dont let this be a Conscience Mark II  :Frown:

----------


## Stewart

I've contacted the Beeb about the error in that story, hope it gets fixed, as I'm amazed they've not noticed it.

----------


## Tristan

> That would mean I am infering I am a bovine, containing SRM and indeed a threat to public health.....c'mon! Get real.


Would that be the same as "getting the bull by the horns" then? ::  ?

----------


## Tom Cornwall

does this mean that no-one is allowed to ask a question in case it offends anyone,
 or if the moderator  takes an arbitory view, he can just cut it,  just like he (or she) did.
Is no-one allowed to even ask what may or may not be happening at an incident they may see in passing 
is this censorship gone mad??

----------


## changilass

Tom if you read through the whole thread you will see the reasoning behind it.

It has nothing to do with censorship and everything to do with considering other people.


Calling it censorship is nothing more than manure stirring. ::

----------


## RIR

Scene:

I work at the Co-op (I don't). Wife reads report on caithness.org about said aggravated burglary/robbery. Worries until informed otherwise by official sources.

That is fair?


Cheers

Ian.

----------


## Fran

> There are dedicated phonelines for traffic news for the travelling public.
> 
> From your avatar some people might think you drive an emergency vehicle either as an ambulance technician or paramedic and thus giving the impression that the Scottish Ambulance Service relies on the org to inform their personnel of travel problems when there is an emergency.
> 
> This is a very serious inference and one you should retract right here before any harm is done to the reputation of the service.


Torvaig.......what has my avatar got to do with anything? golachs avatar is a cat, but i dont think he is one, tugmistress has a tankard but Im sure she doesnt drive one and changilass has a dog avitar, but i think she is a human and not a dog, just to name a few. when have I ever given the impression that i work for the Scottish Ambulance Service, and how do you know if i do or dont. what has the ambulance service got to do with anything? Its you that made a "serious inference" that the SAS relies on the org to inform their personnel of traffic problems, not me...and what a stupid remark for you to make. Ambulances do have radios to control you know.I certainly have done no harm to the SAS, I never mentioned them i didnt make a "serious inference" you did, so why tell me I should retract right here before any harm is done to the reputation of the service....these were your comments.
I never mentioned the SAS. My previous post was that i would have liked to have known that the road was closed at Milton, as i had to turn back and go the Castletown road.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Scene:
> 
> I work at the Co-op (I don't). Wife reads report on caithness.org about said aggravated burglary/robbery. Worries until informed otherwise by official sources.
> 
> That is fair?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian.


So when the news broke about the 7/7 bombings I should be upset that it was mentioned on the .org before I knew my wife, who would have normally been on one of the targetted routes, got hold of me?

The mobile network went down, I couldn't get hold of her and until I got a call from her mum, and then her, I feared the worst.

I would have not minded one bit if I had first found out about the bombings from a thread on here. I might go a day or two without seeing a tv, listening to the radio or reading a paper. 

I don't see what relevance it has how you get wind of something going down, as long as you find out asap.

----------


## JAWS

> There are dedicated phonelines for traffic news for the travelling public.
> 
> From your avatar some people might think you drive an emergency vehicle either as an ambulance technician or paramedic and thus giving the impression that the Scottish Ambulance Service relies on the org to inform their personnel of travel problems when there is an emergency.
> 
> This is a very serious inference and one you should retract right here before any harm is done to the reputation of the service.


Torvaig, I can't quite see how you arrived at the conclusions you state. 
Can you clarify exactly what you are getting at because nobody else seems to have made a connection between this thread and the Ambulance Service or any other Emergency Service for that matter.

----------


## henry20

> does this mean that no-one is allowed to ask a question in case it offends anyone,
> or if the moderator takes an arbitory view, he can just cut it, just like he (or she) did.
> Is no-one allowed to even ask what may or may not be happening at an incident they may see in passing 
> is this censorship gone mad??


The problem is when speculation arises without the facts. Everybody knows that arms and legs are added onto stories - take the 'Asda starting to build in April thread' - because something was heard from a taxi driver, it _must_ be true!  ::  Until anything is published, no-one can be certain of the facts. From the start of this thread, there was no informed info. It was like me starting a thread saying 'I saw a fire engines lights flashing, whose house was on fire?' Why do I need to know this info - and I'm pretty darned sure that if its something serious, the facts will appear - as they did on here once it was announced on the radio. Everyone is entitled to know that 'it was reported that the co-op in springpark was raided at knifepoint and a 4 figure sum was taken' - what shouldn't happen is 'you'll never guess what ..... and I heard ...... well, that can't be true, I heard ...... it must be true, I heard it from a taxi driver' With speculation, things can so easily appear a lot worse than they are.  :: 

Torvaig, the dog in my pic is male, if it was female, maybe there would be some significance to me. lol

----------


## Oddquine

> So when the news broke about the 7/7 bombings I should be upset that it was mentioned on the .org before I knew my wife, who would have normally been on one of the targetted routes, got hold of me?
> 
> The mobile network went down, I couldn't get hold of her and until I got a call from her mum, and then her, I feared the worst.
> 
> I would have not minded one bit if I had first found out about the bombings from a thread on here. I might go a day or two without seeing a tv, listening to the radio or reading a paper. 
> 
> I don't see what relevance it has how you get wind of something going down, as long as you find out asap.


But the difference is that the 7/7 bombings would have been posted on here _from_ a report on the media.........not by someone passing the outside of the underground and seeing police.................it would be *fact* not conjecture..............or fishing for information. 

This thread started by asking what had happened that the police were at the Co-op.........so no facts were available.........therefore it was a fishing expedition, not one   to inform from knowledge of any event.

----------


## funky-dunky

good point mod. I dont want to say much but i hope the shop assistant (as i know him) is ok and will recover from the shock as soon as possible.

Can i just make one more point please tell me to delet this bit if you like, but how did the men knoow the shop was open at 6.30-6.50, as the shop useally opens at 7am. who ever it was must have been watching the shop and planning it for ages?

----------


## Boozeburglar

> But the difference is that the 7/7 bombings would have been posted on here _from_ a report on the media.........not by someone passing the outside of the underground and seeing police.................it would be *fact* not conjecture..............or fishing for information.


Really?

So no-one who posts from London might have  posted before the official reports? Someone who  got a call from someone in London might not have posted? 

Are we to assume that speculation or 'gossip' is geographically contained?

In this day and age?

Is this not the worldy widey webby thing we are communicating via?

I wonder if you can remember how few facts and how much conjecture accompanied the early news reports that day. I can.

The same on 9/11.

  The same when Diana died. I got the news on that one via a phone call from my brother in the US, even though I was living a skip and a hop from Kensington  Palace. 

  We live in an age of global communication. 

Seems rather patronising to suggest otherwise.

----------


## Oddquine

> Really?
> 
> So no-one who posts from London might have  posted before the official reports? Someone who  got a call from someone in London might not have posted? 
> 
> Are we to assume that speculation or 'gossip' is geographically contained?
> 
> In this day and age?
> 
> Is this not the worldy widey webby thing we are communicating via?
> ...


Events like 9/11 and 7/7  and Diana's death  were reported in the media within a very short time of them happening. I assume your brother had heard about Diana's death on the media in the US........and anyone reporting 7/7 on a forum before the media got hold of it must have been there and using his laptop.  

In all cases you mentioned, the news was of interest to the world, and even the media was speculating.

I concede that we live in an age of global communication..........but when discussing a local matter on a world-wide forum, it seems only sensible to make sure there is a matter _to_ discuss in case of causing distress or offence to the locals looking in. 

Now would you kindly tell me just _what_ information the thread title of "A Robbery at the Thurso Co-op" and the question "any one know what happened" imparted to the forum?

----------


## Buttercup

> good point mod. I dont want to say much but i hope the shop assistant (as i know him) is ok and will recover from the shock as soon as possible.
> 
> Can i just make one more point please tell me to delet this bit if you like, but how did the men knoow the shop was open at 6.30-6.50, as the shop useally opens at 7am. who ever it was must have been watching the shop and planning it for ages?





Quite an easy assumption to make I'd have thought. If a shop is opening at 7am then I would imagine that a member(s) of staff is there before that time to put a till on, take bread and papers in etc.

----------


## jinglejangle

notice in local papers someone was up in court for this other day.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

it wass 2 local men  but they only have 1 man just now

----------


## Saxo01

unfortunately paul there are a lot of crooks targetting the north of scotland at the moment they see small buisnesses as soft targets

----------


## Bingobabe

MMmm I wonder who them crooks are? Nasty pieces of work Id say, It would be so much better for all if thye would crawl back under their rock & never come out again ::

----------


## JAWS

I can think of an Island where they would be in good company!

----------

